# Cân nhắc sự hợp lý và hài hòa trong bố cục nội thất



## maokamika (20/8/21)

Cân nhắc sự hợp lý và hài hòa trong bố cục nội thất Thật khó để "hãm mình" trong việc mua sắm đồ trang trí khi chuẩn bị chuyển về sống trong một ngôi nhà mới. Đó là lúc bạn trải nghiệm chủ nghĩa phô diễn, một thứ quyền lực có sức sai khiến đang lồng lộn trong bản thân mình. Thông thường, cảm xúc ấy chỉ xuất hiện trong giai đoạn đầu. Cảm xúc ấy sẽ tạm lắng xuống khi gia chủ đối diện với những cân nhắc về sự hợp lý và hài hoà. Có những món hàng khi khuân về đã không phù hợp với tổng thể chung, phải đem đổi, có những món hàng nhìn ở cửa hàng trưng bày thì quá lộng lẫy nhưng về gắn lên tường sao lại loè loẹt và sến thế kia. Cũng có những món hàng rất sang trọng đẳng cấp nhưng khi mang về không biết đặt ở đâu cho hợp lý… Vậy là bạn đang bước chân từ chỗ cảm tính đến “liệu cơm gắp mắm”, đòi hỏi tính toán nhiều. Xúc cảm và sự tự huyễn hoặc dần nhường chỗ cho lý trí của một người làm chủ không gian sống thực thụ. Nhu cầu “trang điểm” cho nhà cửa hoàn toàn là chính đáng. Đó cũng là một cách thể hiện cái tôi, cá tính của gia chủ. Vì thế, không ngoa khi nói rằng, người tinh tế khi bước vào không gian một ngôi nhà, nhìn cách trang trí Máy tạo hương thơm, có thể nắm bắt rất nhanh cái gu, tính cách của chủ nhà. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Với người tạm gọi là “có gu” thì câu chuyện nhấn nhá Máy tạo hương thơm trong phòng đúng nơi, ẩn tàng đúng chỗ thì không phải bàn. Nhưng trong xã hội mà thành phần nhà giàu mới nổi chiếm ưu thế trong tiêu dùng hàng hoá nội thất cao cấp, thì nhìn sâu vào vấn đề đầu tư trang trí, có thể thấy không ít chuyện hài hước kiểu trưởng giả học làm sang. Phổ biến, là tâm lý phóng chiếu đẳng cấp lên đồ vật trang trí, lên cách tiêu xài nội thất trong không gian sống. Việc bận tâm với phô trương đẳng cấp qua đồ vật đã biến không gian sống thành nơi phô diễn sự giàu có đã dẫn đến phản ứng ngược. Điều này ắt sẽ tạo ra sự xa lạ và phản hài hoà, thậm chí, nó cho thấy sự lệ thuộc của con người vào đồ vật mà mình sở hữu. Hậu quả là, trong những không gian “sang trọng” lộng lẫy đó, gia chủ bị nuốt chửng bởi những món đồ vật đắt tiền muôn hồng nghìn tía không chung “ngôn ngữ”, thuộc về một “hệ” nào. Phô diễn không chỉ dừng lại ở một chứng tâm lý, mà trở thành một thứ bệnh phổ biến. Nó đem lại sự thoả mãn dễ dãi cho gia chủ, đồng thời, nếu nắm bắt tâm lý này, các kiến trúc sư hay chuyên gia nội thất sẽ rất dễ dàng kiếm được những món lợi lớn qua mỗi dự án. Nhiều công ty chuyên buôn bán các đồ đạc trang trí đã bắt tay với kiến trúc sư để móc túi tiền những gia chủ thích phô diễn một cách ngọt ngào. Cái duyên của một không gian có gu không nằm ở những món hàng đắt tiền, mà ở sự tinh tế khi ngôn ngữ đồ vật được sử dụng chính xác, triệt để, tối ưu sức mạnh của nó. Hiểu ngôn ngữ của từng đồ vật, hiểu tổng thể ngôi nhà mình cần gì, thiếu gì, và hợp với cái gì, đó là điều quan trọng. Nó là sự chủ động của gia chủ trong việc sáng tạo tác –phẩm–ngôi–nhà. Nhưng quan trọng hơn, có lẽ là một triết lý sống tối giản, văn minh, không phô trương màu mè, tự biết phải dừng lại ở đâu. Một ngôi nhà giản dị với những món trang trí thân quen, hài hoà không chỉ tạo ra cái duyên với khách lạ mà còn cho gia chủ cảm giác hưởng thụ Máy tạo mùi thơm trong phòng, thoải mái và khả năng được khám phá làm mới không gian qua những dịp thay đổi nhỏ nhẹ. Sống trong tư thế của một chủ thể không gian và biết mình còn làm mới được không gian sống, thì hẳn là tốt hơn việc biến ngôi nhà thành một phim trường, sân khấu lộng lẫy đầy màu sắc son phấn.


----------

